# Mayweather vs GSP?



## Ocelot (Sep 6, 2008)

This was a discussion me and my friend had the other night. I think GSP easily takes it but my friend believes mayweather has a chance. I was wondering what ya'll thought?

Edit. I realise it says "who take sit" but i don't know how to change it so meh.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Ocelot said:


> This was a discussion me and my friend had the other night. I think GSP easily takes it but my friend believes mayweather has a chance. I was wondering what ya'll thought?


There's a massive size difference between these two fighters.

Despite the fact that a mini-Georges St. Pierre who could fight Floyd at 155 would take him down and beat the holy hell out of him, the size difference alone would mean everything in this bout.

Floyd's upcoming bout is at 144 pounds. Georges St. Pierre could *never* make that weight (Georges couldn't make 155, much less 145). That size difference makes everything irrelevant, even the factors (and there are many) that break heavily in Georges' favor.

Frankly, I'd take Miguel Torres, or Mike Brown, or B.J. Penn, over Floyd because as good a boxer as Floyd is, he can't cut it on the mat and he can't handle real standup, with kicks and a clinch game.


----------



## Ocelot (Sep 6, 2008)

Yeah i know they couldn't make each others weight this was hypothetical open weight kind of fight.


----------



## fjurado (Oct 23, 2008)

Boxing Match-Mayweather

MMA Match- GSP....................................


----------



## mtt_c (Jun 15, 2008)

Boxers, karate guys etc. have, IMO, a smaller chance of stopping a takedown attempt than a MMA guy does taking either of these style down.

Ray Mercer, heavyweights...dudes with 1-punch knockout power have take down defense...dudes like Flo don't have the type of power. He would punch and move and that is how he'd have to play it.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

Floyd would be on his back within 5 seconds, and ready to tap within 20.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

GSP by flying rear naked choke within 5 seconds. I don't even know if that move exists, but that's pretty much how an MMA match between those two would turn out in my view.


----------



## Blitzdog (Jul 9, 2009)

please refrain from mentioning GSP in the same thread as that douchenozzel Mayweather

and it would be GSP by Murder-Death-Kill


----------



## Grizzly909 (Jul 20, 2009)

Mayweather would not beat gsp in mma cuz he would step foot in the cage and pee himselfwhen he would realize the beating that will take place.
Gsp via submission(due to mayweathers soaked shorts.)


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

Hmm, it seems the question is about two people who compete in different sports. So I guess the answer would be that each one wins at his own sport...:confused05: Unless you're asking who would win a tennis game or something.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

fjurado said:


> Boxing Match-Mayweather
> 
> MMA Match- GSP....................................


exactly GSP would make a fool out of him in a real fight. NOw if you go strictly boxing obviously mayweather would win.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

GSP would kill him via size and skill.

A lower weight guy like B.J, Faber, Brown, etc, would also destroy him, as he would get tooled on the ground easily by these guys.


----------



## Grizzly909 (Jul 20, 2009)

Besides mayweather is to much of a puss to back up what he says in a mma match. Good boxer but he should just keep his mouth shut about a sport he has no business in.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Jesus Christ, 100 UFCs later and we're discussing this? Sorry ts


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

Lol at this poll :happy01:. GSP would destroy Mayweather in 30 seconds, maybe even less. Mayweather is a boxer, and a great one at that. But once you step into mma, its a way different world. Sure Mayweather is a great athlete, but he is no where near to start fighting mma fighters. GSP is a world class fighter!


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I actually picked Mayweather on the poll as no one else was.


----------



## LegTrip (Jul 21, 2009)

In MMA-%98 GSP
In Boxing-%100 Mayweather


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

Fedor would beat them both...lol


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

GSP by complete and total ****.


----------

